# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  February Roll Call...

## ukran1ans

Ok, I think it's time... Feb 9th-18th, Seastar & White Sands....

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

Debbie & Todd  Jan. 18 - Feb. 17 Coco, Rooms, Rayon

----------


## Rumlover

Rumlover @NBCC 2/9 - 2/23

----------


## Todd

Todd & Cher Feb. 18th to Mar 1st. White Sands.

----------


## Homebrewer

Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer Feb. 18-26 once again @ Country Country

----------


## ukran1ans

> Todd & Cher Feb. 18th to Mar 1st. White Sands.


I'll leave a lil rum and stripes for you guys at Indies 957...

----------


## Russ In Mn

Russ & Tracey 13th - 23rd...  Rockhouse.  Can't wait!

----------


## M&G Montreal

M&G Montreal - 25 Jan to 01 March - Pure Garden

----------


## David Bailey

Dave and Nancy with our 11yr old son Anthony at the Treehouse February 23-March 5th.

----------


## captaind

Jan 27 - Feb 10 Captaind and Miss G Zion Hill

----------


## Bruce

Feb.2nd -9th
 Riu Tropical Bay.

----------


## BikerMike

Semi( and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Dec 28th to Feb 14th,  HP !

----------


## smokehouse

12/28 - 2/14 BikerMike (Semi and crew) @ HP
1/18 - 2/17 rocknrollfarmer (Debbie & Todd) @ Coco/Rooms/Rayon
1/25/ - 3/1 M&G Montreal @ Pure Garden
1/27 - 2/10 captaind & MissG @ Zion Hill
2/2 - 2/9 Bruce @ Riu Tropical
2/9 - 2/18 Ukran1ans (Jerry) @ Seastar/WS
2/9 - 2/23 Rumlover @ NBCC
2/13 - 2/23 Russ In Mn (Russ & Tracy) @ Rockhouse
2/18 - 2/26 Homebrewer @ Country Country
2/18 - 3/1 Todd (Todd & Cher) @ WS
2/23 - 3/5 David Bailey (Dave, Nancy w/Anthony) @ Treehouse 
2/5-2/20 Smokehouse & Country Gal @ HP

----------


## Boogzy

Jan.23 to Feb. 20.....a new Drifters boy. im stoked

----------


## frankk

Frank and Millie 
05-19 February 
White Sands

----------


## captaind

> Frank and Millie 
> 05-19 February 
> White Sands


Frank,

We'll be there at the same time finally. Looking forward to meeting you. See you on Zion Hill

Cap

----------


## mamade11

and can also add our annual girls trip - Feb 9 thru 19   Fun Holiday

----------


## SoloTraveller

Solo and Family Feb 17-27 Hotel Rayon

----------


## bigga

Jan. 29th - Feb. 12th

----------


## Mfloyd

Just booked airfare for Feb 1 through Feb 9. Not sure where to stay as of yet, most likely Xtabi.

----------


## Jamerican71

I'm coming for my birthday - Jan 30 - Feb 5: NBCC

----------


## Phil & Cindy

Phil & Cindy + 6. February 8th-18th Grand Pineapple

----------


## Yesihunt2

Feb 4-20...yesihunt2 and hubs @ ??

----------


## irie always

Yes we will be there as well for month of February - Seastar home away from home

----------


## Chickster

Jan. 25 Feb. 8

----------


## mwenvlay

i'n tagging on here, because the port antonio board is dead and the kingston board is in a coma...

feb. 20- 23rd in the blue mountains, at strawberry hill
feb. 23rd- 28th in boston bay, at great huts
feb. 28th - mar. 2nd in kingston, not booked yet but at either the courtleigh or spanish court hotel

----------


## Mfloyd

You can remove the "?" from Xtabi ?. We are confirmed! 

95 days to go.

----------


## Harleymon

2/2 - 2/16  Harleymon, JaBird, Bobmac & Squirrel @  Foote Prints

----------


## Monty&Melo

Add us to the list.  Monty &Melo, February 9-17, Rondel Village!!!

----------


## FarOutWestEnder

Feb. 5-11 Treehouse 5/11 - 5/20 so far 'some place' on the west end..... SO many places are booked already.  Also , Ukran1is - I am almost positive your dates last year were the same as ours, I remember your name.

----------


## ukran1ans

> Feb. 5-11 Treehouse 5/11 - 5/20 so far 'some place' on the west end..... SO many places are booked already.  Also , Ukran1is - I am almost positive your dates last year were the same as ours, I remember your name.


This will be the 2nd year in a row where I come down 10 days before President's day on a Sat and fly back on President's day on Monday.

----------


## M&G Montreal

> Ok, I think it's time... Feb 9th-18th, Seastar & White Sands....


It's taking FOREVER!  Dang you, ukran1ans, for starting this in September!  (LOL).  AND NOW it's below 0 here .. so it's really tough!

----------


## ukran1ans

> It's taking FOREVER!  Dang you, ukran1ans, for starting this in September!  (LOL).  AND NOW it's below 0 here .. so it's really tough!


Your Welcome! LOL

----------


## Kristine

K and Y Feb. 4 - Feb. 25  beach

----------


## HuskerJohn

Husker John and the Kay Lady - Feb. 1 - 16   Xtabi.

----------


## M&G Montreal

You better bring jerk perogies, dude!

----------


## mwenvlay

i'm SO EXCITED for my trip- it's a combo birthday (mine)/winter break (my 12 year old's) get-away.

in 24 years of spending time on the island, this is the second time i'll be completely bypassing negril.

----------


## Dan Taz

Dan & Laurie @ CoCo. Jan 27-Feb 9, sooo slowww , Giddy Up

----------


## tucker

Aimee & Brian @ Kuyaba 2/14 - 2/28  :Cool:

----------


## SHUMBA

Mike & Mitzi, Dave & Kelli  February yearly Thaw for Minnesnowtans, 02-08-02-17 Skylark

----------


## Mfloyd

Still counting....53 days.

----------


## Russ In Mn

Really looking forward to this year.  Wish there were some webcasts from 3 Dives, Canoe. etc...  to whet my appetite even further.  Soon come!

----------


## Lovin Negril

February 6-16 at Coco :Cool New:  :Cool New:  :Cool New:

----------


## Kuda

Kuda 2/27-3/13 HSH and CC

----------


## buddyismybud

Buddyismybud.  My wife and I are coming to celebrate our 10 year anniversary.  We are bringing Negril newbies.  We will be at travelers beach from 2/1-2/9.

----------


## Momthor3

Momthor feb 4-25. Pure garden!!!

----------


## HuskerJohn

OK.  Here we go!  Only 14 days until February!   :Congratulatory:

----------


## Don and Deb

Don and Deb fun holiday February 11th to 25th

----------


## Stoners6

Single digit fidget. Soon come, Rooms.

----------


## BikerMike

01/28/2019 soon come 

BikerMike

----------


## stoner5

jan.26 to feb.16  staying at rooms

----------


## BikerMike

cya on da beach Stoner  :Smile:

----------


## BikerMike

Tic Toc Tic Toc

----------


## jojo p

just fyi....for all you lucky folks that are going to be in Negril in Feb...… Kymani Marley is in concert at Roots Bamboo on Wednesday , Feb13th. 
30 USD pre buy .35 USD at gate.....I would suggest strongly to pre buy tickets.

----------


## Bossman

2/2-2/16 Bossman and AppletonGal - Donaldson's Inn on the Beach

----------


## canadacan

Feb 8-16 - 7 of us will be at CocoLaPalm - can't wait!

----------


## LivinInThe603

please, please, write reports so I can live vicariously through you until April!

----------


## Scott Bickford

Feb 6 -21 Rondell

----------


## captaind

Always happy to be home. We're going to spend some time in Negril this trip.

No "honey do" list for a change  :Biggrin New: 

Cap and Miss G

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Always happy to be home. We're going to spend some time in Negril this trip.
> 
> No "honey do" list for a change 
> 
> Cap and Miss G


That's great! Enjoy the "vacation". Hope to see you in April!!!

----------


## mwenvlay

this was the view from my office last week:







this will be the view from my porch in 16 days:




(strawberry hill on 2/20!)

----------


## mamade11

> Welcome Mon...
> 
> 1/18 - 2/17 rocknrollfarmer (Debbie & Todd) @ Coco/Rooms/Rayon
> 1/23 - 2/20 Boogzy @ Drifters
> 1/25 - 3/1 M&G Montreal @ Pure Garden
> 1/26 - 2/16 stoner5 @ rooms
> 1/27 - 2/9 Dan Taz @ Coco
> 1/27 - 2/10 captaind & MissG @ Zion Hill
> 1/28 - 2/14 BikerMike (Semi and crew) @ HP
> ...




Woo hoo!! up next  :Smile:   See everyone around!

----------


## Rumlover

On our way!! ✈️🏝👍😎

----------


## Mrsfizz

2/23-3/03/19 (Michele & John); 4 nights Firefly then 4 nights Catcha.  Not enough time.

----------


## ukran1ans

Welcome Mon...

1/23 - 2/20 Boogzy @ Drifters
1/25 - 3/1 M&G Montreal @ Pure Garden
2/1 - 2/28 irie always @ Seastar
2/4 - 2/25 Kristine (K&Y) @ Beach
2/4 - 2/25 Momthor3 @ Pure Garden
2/4 - 2/20 Yesihount2 (and Hubs)
2/5 - 2/20 Smokehouse & Country Gal @ HP
2/5 - 2/20 FarOutWestEnder @ Treehouse & Somewhere in the West End?
2/6 - 2/21 Scott Bickford @ Rondell
2/9 - 2/23 Rumlover @ NBCC
2/11 - 2/25 Don and Deb @ Fun Holiday
2/13 - 2/23 Russ In Mn (Russ & Tracy) @ Rockhouse
2/14 - 2/28 Tucker (Aimee & Brian) @ Kuyaba
2/17 - 2/27 SoloTraveller (and Family) @ Hotel Rayon
2/18 - 2/26 Homebrewer @ Country Country
2/18 - 3/1 Todd (Todd & Cher) @ WS

Soon Come...

2/20 - 3/2 mwenvlay @ Blue Mtns, Boston Bay, Kingston
2/23 - 3/3 Mrsfizz @ Firefly/Catcha
2/23 - 3/5 David Bailey (Dave, Nancy w/Anthony) @ Treehouse
2/27 - 3/13 Kuda HSH/CCLP

Sad Go:

1/30 - 2/5 Jamerican71 @ NBCC
1/23 - 2/8 Chickster
1/27 - 2/9 Dan Taz @ Coco
2/1 - 2/9 buddyismybud @ Travelers
2/1 - 2/9 Mfloyd @ Xtabi
2/2 - 2/9 Bruce @ Riu Tropical
1/27 - 2/10 captaind & MissG @ Zion Hill
1/29 - 2/12 bigga
1/28 - 2/14 BikerMike (Semi and crew) @ HP
1/26 - 2/16 stoner5 @ rooms
2/1 - 2/16 Husker John and the Kay Lady @ Xtabi
2/2 - 2/16 Harleymon, JaBird, Bobmac & Squirrel @ Foote Prints
2/2 - 2/16 Bossman & Appletongal @ Donaldsons
2/6 - 2/16 Luvin Negril @ CCLP
2/8 - 2/16 Canadacan @ CCLP
1/18 - 2/17 rocknrollfarmer (Debbie & Todd) @ Coco/Rooms/Rayon
2/8 - 2/17 SHUMBA (Mike & Mitzi, Dave & Kelli) @ Skylark 
2/9 - 2/17 Monty&Melo @ Rondel
2/8 - 2/18 Phil & Cindy (+ 6) @ GP
2/9 - 2/18 Ukran1ans (Jerry) @ Seastar/WS
2/5 - 2/19 Frankk (Frank & Millie) @ WS
2/9 - 2/19 Mamade11 (and girls) @ Fun Holiday

----------

